# no properly installed network adapter



## Florian121775 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,

I recently bought a 27 inch iMac, made a partition with ca. 200 GB using BootCamp and then installed Windows 7 on it. I have a wireless modem, and if I start my iMac under Mac OSX, I have good internet connectivity. Also with my iPad. Thus, the computer hardware seems fine, and there is nothing wrong with the wireless modem either.
If I check with Device Manager under Win7, it tells me under Network Controller Properties that the drivers are not installed (code 28). I did install Windows 7 from an original CD, I think I even registered it (via phone, ha ha, since my network connection did not work). Any suggestion for help? My hunch is that the network hardware is provided by Apple, and it might be tough to get the right driver. But I hope there is a workaround.

Thanks for your help,
Florian


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

You will need to install drivers for your Network adapter in windows 7.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The iMac came with a DVD, did it not? On that disk will be the Windows drivers for the iMac hardware. Do not install drivers from the makers of the chipsets. They are different enough that if you don't use Apple's provided drivers, you will have issues.


----------

